# Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit an



## ampurdan

Wie würden Sie den folgenden Satz übersetzen?


"It depends on the amount of work I will be able to foresee next week to have by November the 17th"

Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Englische Sazt korrekt ist; auf Spanisch wäre es:

"Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que la semana que viene pueda prever que tenga para el 17 de noviembre".

Vielen Dank.


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> Wie würden Sie den folgenden Satz übersetzen?
> 
> 
> "It depends on the amount of work I will be able to foresee next week to have by November the 17th"
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Englische Sazt korrekt ist; auf Spanisch wäre es:
> 
> *"Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que la semana que viene pueda prever que tenga para el 17 de noviembre".*
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 

En mi opinión no tiene sentido ni en español ni en inglés. Ni idea. ¿No falta un verbo aquí?


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> :
> 
> "Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que la semana que viene pueda prever que tenga para el 17 de noviembre".
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 

*Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que tenga la semana que viene para poder prever la que vaya a tener para el 17 de noviembre.*

si es esa la frase, la traducción sería:

Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit/auf die Arbeit an, die ich nächste Woche habe, um die vorhersehen zu können, die ich voraussichtlich zum 17. November habe.

....um vorhersehen zu können, welche/wieviel ich bis zum 17. November habe.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, sentido sí tiene, lo que pasa es que la construcción es difícil. De hecho, debería haber dicho "que la semana que viene (yo) pueda prever que tendré (para) el 17 de noviembre".

El contexto es el siguiente: la persona que lo dice ha sido invitada a ir a un sitio el 17 de noviembre, pero ella responde que no sabe si podrá ir. Le preguntan de qué depende el que pueda ir o no. Ella dice que depende de la cantidad de trabajo que tenga el 17 de noviembre; pero sólo podrá prever la cantidad la semana siguiente.


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> Bueno, sentido sí tiene, lo que pasa es que la construcción es difícil. De hecho, debería haber dicho "que la semana que viene (yo) pueda prever que tendré (para) el 17 de noviembre".
> 
> El contexto es el siguiente: la persona que lo dice ha sido invitada a ir a un sitio el 17 de noviembre, pero ella responde que no sabe si podrá ir. Le preguntan de qué depende el que pueda ir o no. Ella dice que depende de la cantidad de trabajo que tenga el 17 de noviembre; pero sólo podrá prever la cantidad la semana siguiente.


 
Aparentemente corresponde a lo que había entendido. Entonces mi traducción es la de arriba. ¡¡¡¡Ya podría ser menos enrevesada!!!! jejeje


----------



## ampurdan

No, Heidita, no es lo mismo. La cantidad de trabajo es para el día 17, la previsión es para la semana que viene. Intento simplificar la frase:

"*Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que prevea, la semana que viene, tener el día 17*".


----------



## Ralf

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wie unsere englischen Muttersprachler das verstehen:





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ...
> "It depends on the amount of work I will be able to foresee next week to have by November the 17th"...


Mein Vorschlag:

Es hängt davon ab, wieviel ich nächste Woche zu tun habe, um mein Arbeitspensum bis zum 17. November absehen zu können.

Es könnte aber auch sein:

Es hängt vom Arbeitsaufwand/Arbeitspensum bis zum 17. November ab, den/das ich (erst) nächste Woche vorhersehen/ absehen/ überblicken kann.

Ralf


----------



## ampurdan

Umm

Ich meinte etwa:

"Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit an am 17. November ab, die ich nächste Woche vorhersehen überblicken kann".


----------



## Jana337

ampurdan said:


> Umm
> 
> Ich meinte etwa:
> 
> "Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit an am 17. November ab, die ich nächste Woche vorhersehen entweder oder, nicht wahr? überblicken kann".


Meinst Du "von der ich mir die nächste Woche eine genauere Vorstellung werde machen können" oder etwas in der Richtung?

Jana


----------



## ampurdan

Entschuldige mich, Jana. Ich verstehe nicht deine rote Bemerkung im Zitat. Ich finde, dein Vorschlag ist gut.

"Es kommt aud die Menga an Arbeit am 17. November ab, von der ich mir die nächste Woche eine genauere Vorstellung werden machen können".

Danke schön Heidita, Ralf und Jana.


----------



## Jana337

ampurdan said:


> Entschuldige mich, Jana. Ich verstehe nicht deine rote Bemerkung im Zitat. Ich finde, dein Vorschlag ist gut.


Du hast vorhersehen und überblicken nebeneinander geschrieben, asl könnte man beides benutzen. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, denn Ralf hat sie Dir als Synonyme angeboten.





> "Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit am 17. November ab, von der ich mir die nächste Woche eine genauere Vorstellung werde machen können".
> 
> Danke schön Heidita, Ralf und Jana.


Gut, aber warte noch auf eine Bestätigung. 

Jana


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> "*Depende de la cantidad de trabajo que prevea, la semana que viene, tener el día 17*".


 
Acabo de enseñar a mi marido la frase y ha dicho: "la gallina". 
Así que, estamos en las mismas.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, no es la mejor frase del español sin duda, pero no se me ocurre otra manera de condensar la idea en una sola frase.


----------



## johnny trampas

"It depends on the amount of work I will be able to foresee next week to have by November the 17th"........as a native speaker of English estoy de acuerdo con el concepto de la "gallina". 

"Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit am 17. November ab, von der ich mir die nächste Woche eine genauere Vorstellung werde machen können".

It reads easier in German!
Perhaps it could be " It depends on the amount of work to be done on the 17th Nov, which won't be known until next week"


----------



## boyaco

*Es kommt auf die Menge auf Arbeit an, die ich nächste Woche vorgersehen kann, am 17 zu haben.*  --> ist dies korrekt?

creo que esto es lo que quiere, si es que esta bien escrito.


----------



## Ralf

boyaco said:
			
		

> Es kommt auf die Menge (*an*) Arbeit an, die ich nächste Woche vor*h*ersehen kann, am 17*.* zu haben. --> ist dies korrekt?...


Es ist auf jeden Fall verständlich, klingt abe nicht so recht überzeugend. Aber ist hier wirklich von der Arbeit *am* 17. November die Rede? Ich verstehe 'by November 17th' eher als "bis zum 17. November". 

Ampurdans und Johnnys Vorschlag ist schon in Ordnung:





> Es kommt auf die Menge an Arbeit am 17. November *an*, von der ich mir die nächste Woche (alternativ: in der nächsten Woche) eine genauere Vorstellung werde machen können.


Alternative:

Es hängt vom Arbeitsaufwand/ Arbeitspensum am (oder: bis zum) 17. November ab, von dem ich (jedoch erst) nächste Woche eine genaue Vorstellung haben werde.

Es kommt auf den Arbeitsumfang am (bis zum) 17. November an, den ich (aber erst) nächste Woche absehen/ einschätzen/ überblicken kann.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

johnny trampas said:


> "It depends on the amount of work I will be able to foresee next week to have by November the 17th"........as a native speaker of English estoy de acuerdo con el concepto de* la "gallina".*
> 
> Perhaps it could be " It depends on the amount of work to be done on the 17th Nov, which won't be known until next week"


 
Wonderful! My husband will be glad to have contributed to this thread!


----------



## heidita

Ralf said:


> Aber ist hier wirklich von der Arbeit *am* 17. November die Rede?


 
Nach der spanischen Erklärung von Ampurdan selbst, meint sie die Arbeit *am 17. *
*



			Es hängt vom Arbeitsaufwand/ Arbeitspensum am 17. November ab, von dem ich (jedoch erst) nächste Woche eine genaue Vorstellung haben werde.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Vielleicht würde ich "genauere" vorschlagen, sonst fände ich diesen Satz am besten. Auch zu bedenken, dass Arbeitsaufwand oder -pensum besser ist als Menge.


----------

